# sharks in the sound



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Decided to have a chill night and set some baits out off my dock on Thursday night before the 4th. Used everything from sting rays to redfish heads and whole speckled trout. Had runs on each but finally hooked up on the whole trout at about 11:30 pm. Fun battle on a Penn 9500ss. Fought him for about 30 minutes before gettin him on the dock. He measured out at 5'9. The sound is full of em right now. I haven't had a night with baits set that hasn't had at least one run.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like a blast. Way to go man.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

They must have all moved into the sound. Bc they ain't in the gulf lol. 

Good catch. Good spot if getting runs all the time


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, was definitely a blast. I'm starting to think they're all in the sound too! Lol we have gone in the gulf a couple times and not caught much, but like i said anytime we drop a bait in the sound it gets snatched up. Specks have been the go to bait.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice shark, congrats!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Sound*

Are you catching these east or west of Sykes bridge? thanks


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wugitus said:


> Are you catching these east or west of Sykes bridge? thanks



To the east of Bob Sykes. I live on soundside drive in midway if that helps you out any. But I would think you shouldn't have a problem caching em anywhere in the sound right now. They're very abundant it seems.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

p8riot34 said:


> Thanks guys, was definitely a blast. I'm starting to think they're all in the sound too! Lol we have gone in the gulf a couple times and not caught much, but like i said anytime we drop a bait in the sound it gets snatched up. Specks have been the go to bait.


 i live on the sound and want to give sharking a try may i ask where u get your bait? thanks!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

may i ask where your getting bait for sharks thanks


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

cmg76 said:


> may i ask where your getting bait for sharks thanks


If you need stingray as bait, just bottom fish off Sikes pier with squid and a 8/0 circle hook. You'll get them all day. For reds, I usually use DOA or live shrimp with a fluorocarbon leader and a 7/0 or 8/0 circle hook. You can find them near pylons, wrecks or inlets. You can find specs pretty much anywhere, even around hobo beach.:thumbsup:


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

cmg76 said:


> may i ask where your getting bait for sharks thanks


I catch all of my bait either of the dock or kayak fishing behind the house. Stingrays, redfish, and trout have all been eatin pinfish, finger mullet, and shrimp.


----------



## HardHittaz00 (May 18, 2014)

Definitely a nice catch! We've had a few hits in the sound also. Two guys I know both caught hammers out of the sound. They're out there!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Caught a couple if bulls the other night also in the sound. Love those finger mullet!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm gonna use mullet tomorrow night did u just throw the whole thing out there right?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Butterfly cut that mullet, let some stank out.... You on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Damn crabs or something killed me on bait. Completely devoured the nice Spanish maks I had. How do I stop that?


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mullet, Spanish, and Bonita all have really soft meat. Will get torn up real quick every time by the crabs. Which is why I stopped using them in the sound. Not anything you can do about it besides change bait. Stingray lasts the longest out there. Whole Trout and redfish carcasses work very well also.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice Fish


----------

